# PDF Arabisch HTML



## Dimenson (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Auftrag bekommen eine PDF mit Arabischer Schrift auf einer Homepage zu bekommen. Ich hatte versucht mit STRG+C und V mir das Zeug in Dreamweaver reinzuladen und erkannte schnell das das nur Suppe ist. Dann dachte ich mir ich probiere mal so pdf zu html konverter. Das war auch solala. Da ich es sich um eine PDF mit ca 160 Seiten handelt und da arabische Schrift drin ist. Wenn ich nur Arabisch könnte würde es halt abtippseln. 

Hat dies schon jemand mal gemacht ?
Oder hat mir jemand einen Tipp ?

MFG

Dimenson


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich denke das Zauberwort heißt "Zeichenkodierung". Leider benutze ich den Dreamweaver nicht, aber diese Seite [LINK] sollte dir weiterhelfen. Wahrscheinlich ist die Zeichenkodierung ISO-8859-1 oder ISO-8859-15 aktiviert, die kennt allerdings nur unsere westlichen Zeichen.


----------

